# join as member to best cube site



## Regisiew (Mar 11, 2009)

could some people join my site as a member, and post some stuff and whatever because that would be cool. also, i might be getting some 7x7 v-cubes in stock with FREE SHIPPING AANNDD a lower price than the actually v-cube site, with their high shipping from greece.!.!.!maybe...because i think my relatives are accidentally getting joys, edisons, voids, and 7x7's and i wanted everything but the 7x7 but it's alright. please JOIN MY SITE http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/members/


----------



## Stefan (Mar 11, 2009)

When you say "join as member to *best cube site*", are you seriously talking about yours? But yes, I'll certainly do it now that you're begging. And hey, those cheap "7x7 *v-cubes*", are those really the legal originals ones or clones?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 12, 2009)

will know if it has its logo cause the clones dont have taht logo


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 12, 2009)

He doesn't have that much credibility for a reason...


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 12, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> He doesn't have that much credibility for a reason...



I wish I had the "slap in face" picture for this (the typed one)


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 12, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have that much credibility for a reason...
> ...



Are you trying to slap me on the face?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have that much credibility for a reason...
> ...


I found this one (I tried code, php and html-tages to prevent the smilies but they make the ascii-art look ugly)
I agree with everyone that I will NOT joing that "best cube site"
::::::::::::::::____)::__
::::::::::::::__)l:::::l(__)
:::::::::::::::l:=:ll::=:ll:=:l:__
:::::::::::::::l::::ll:::::ll::::l(__)
:::::::::::::::l:=:ll=:=ll:=:ll:=:l
:::::::::::::::l::::ll:::::ll::::ll::::l
::::::__::::::l:=:ll=:=ll:=:ll:=:l
:::::l]:::\::::l::::::::::::::::ll:=:l
:::::l:::::::l:::::::::::::::::::::l
:::::::_/:::::::::::::::::::::::l
::::::\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::l
:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::l
::::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
:::::::::\_:::::::::::::::::::::::/
::::::::::::l:::::::::::::::::::::l
Source: 


> YOU HAVE JUST BEEN ***** SLAPPED!!!!! YOU ARE NOW OFFICIALLY MY *****!
> FacebookASCIIArt.com


----------



## Gparker (Mar 12, 2009)

hahaha that made me laugh ^^^


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2009)

Arnaud, try the noparse tag:

[noparse]::::::::::::::::____)::__
::::::::::::::__)l:::::l(__)
:::::::::::::::l:=:ll::=:ll:=:l:__
:::::::::::::::l::::ll:::::ll::::l(__)
:::::::::::::::l:=:ll=:=ll:=:ll:=:l
:::::::::::::::l::::ll:::::ll::::ll::::l
::::::__::::::l:=:ll=:=ll:=:ll:=:l
:::::l]:::\::::l::::::::::::::::ll:=:l
:::::l:::::::l:::::::::::::::::::::l
:::::::_/:::::::::::::::::::::::l
::::::\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::l
:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::l
::::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
:::::::::\_:::::::::::::::::::::::/
::::::::::::l:::::::::::::::::::::l
YOU HAVE JUST BEEN ***** SLAPPED!!!!! YOU ARE NOW OFFICIALLY MY *****!
FacebookASCIIArt.com[/noparse]

Still doesn't look good, but that's the fault of the maker. Shouldn't have assumed a certain proportional font.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not only that... see how he says "I promise" or "I swear" and other stuff over and over again? 
1. His site is on a free server and looks like a con website.
2. It has all sorts of stuff that do not make any sense whatsoever and all sorts of spam.
3. His assistant manager lives in "poop city"
4. He's only 13.
5. He doesn't listen to any advice.
6. He didn't even know how to ship at first!
7. Start a shop without any proper preparation? Sounds like an excellent start, doesn't it?

I could go on and on, you see my point.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Arnaud, try the noparse tag:
> ...


Thanks Stefan. How could I have known about that tag? It doesn't show up by default or when I click "Advanced"


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 12, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have that much credibility for a reason...
> ...



Facepalm?

Here you go:


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2009)

or in ASCII,

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../.........................................................,}
................./...................................................,:`^`..}
.............../..................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__........................................:`........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_.............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## MrData (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice facepalms!


----------



## peterbat (Mar 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> or in ASCII,
> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> ...



You have no idea how much it pleases me to see this in ascii.


----------



## Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

I just wonder , why have you posted a video of an Original Rubik and sell clones. And it is very odd that on your tube channel you refer to rubix cube's????

Just be careful, importing clones in large amounts might not be allowed in the US , as would selling clone 7x7 or clone voids


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 12, 2009)

Might I point out this person was banned earlier for spam and insubordination?


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 12, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Might I point out this person was banned earlier for spam and insubordination?



That's why he's not very trustworthy


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 12, 2009)

Hold on. Isn't this site the best cubing site?

=P


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 12, 2009)

Idk..but his Edison cubes are like $16.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm already a member of speedsolving.com.

Reggie: won't you reply to this thread?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 13, 2009)

Lmaopalooza. Every time Faz, every time.


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 13, 2009)

Maybe I would trust this kid more if he could spell "Rubik's" right.


----------

